
BugVM is free and an open source alternative to closed commercial RoboVM - based2
http://bugvm.com/
======
Posibyte
Other's have said this before, so I'm not the first one to this party, but
there is an annoying lack of front-facing information presented when you visit
the home page. If somebody passed me a link directly to BugVM's website[1], or
even to to their GitHub repo[2], I wouldn't have a clue what it was about.

[1]: [http://bugvm.com/](http://bugvm.com/) [2]:
[https://github.com/bugvm/bugvm](https://github.com/bugvm/bugvm)

~~~
splix
Absolutely agree. I've visited website and github, and still have no idea what
is it

